# Pinal history



## Finlay (May 24, 2017)

Hello

I was clicking through YouTube and I found this






I don't want this to turn into about the gentleman who is presenting the information, nor his skills etc.

But mainly for the information contained in this video.

I always find it strange when people present historical information as it they were actually there. However, so of the things he says doesn't quite ring true to me.

I am interested to hear other opinions


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 25, 2017)

Finlay said:


> However, some of the things he says doesn't quite ring true to me.


what parts dont sound right to you?

overall its not way off but it is a idealstic and through rose colored glasses view point of history.  but then this is common for all history. 

 i am not an expert in the heath and welfare of 1900 Okinawa people but to say that the people where"slight" may not be anymore true than main land Japan.
"_then there were these two guys that showed up.....with really good physique"_
"_this prompted the interest of the Japanese military , on the practice of Okinawan martial arts"
_
ok lets back up here.., he is off on his assumption that the military were interested in Karate because it was good for physical fitness.  that would be a common conclusion since karate fell under the physical education in Japan. the truth is that the physical education in Japan was code words for" indoctrination into a military nationalism".
they were interested because Itosu kata was aimed at school children and could be used to brainwash the masses of children into war machine drones. it was a perfect vehicle to push their nationalistic propaganda.


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 25, 2017)

at the time there were four well known Okinawan martial arts masters in mainland Japan.  Gichin Funakoshi,  Choki Motobu. Kenwa Mabuni and kanbun Uechi.
If the Govenrment was interested in Physical fitness then Motobu would have been a much better choice.  Funakoshi on the other hand had a ready made system for the introduction of martial arts in the school system.  on top of that he was well educated and able to mix better with the establishment.


----------



## JR 137 (May 25, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> at the time there were four well known Okinawan martial arts masters in mainland Japan.  Gichin Funakoshi,  Choki Motobu. Kenwa Mabuni and kanbun Uechi.
> If the Govenrment was interested in Physical fitness then Motobu would have been a much better choice.  Funakoshi on the other hand had a ready made system for the introduction of martial arts in the school system.  on top of that he was well educated and able to mix better with the establishment.



Add to that Funakoshi was already a school teacher, and he had Jigoro Kano's backing.  Kano was also a school teacher, either secondary or university level.


----------



## Finlay (May 25, 2017)

Regards to the creation of the kata

Was it, or do you believe it was Anko Ituso or as the story describes that he asked for permission.

Also were they made specifically to fit the system?


----------



## punisher73 (May 25, 2017)

I will have to try and find the article, but it was 2 Naha stylists, but when the Japanese saw how long it took with Sanchin training they wanted something else.  Both Funakoshi and Itosu were on record saying that they wanted to create a system of karate for school children.  If you see how karate was taught in Okinawa, it was "family oriented".  By that, I mean they were small classes and usually had to have an introduction to the instructor or were family.  Fast forward to Japanese karate, and we see "uniforms" being added, everyone lining up according to rank, everyone doing things all the same way.  It was a very military style of training because that is what they were trying to accomplish.

In regards to Channan, there are two theories on this.  1) that it was a seperate already existing kata that is now lost, or 2) it was the working title of "Pinan".
FightingArts.com - Channan: The (written by Joe Swift, a respected karate historian)


----------

